# ND the new lake



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas what to name this new lake?

P.S. I do hope all goes well on the fight to stop the flooding.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> Anyone have any ideas what to name this new lake?


How about Agassiz?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Agassiz


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Name it Lake FEMA!! :beer:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> Franchi 9-12 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any ideas what to name this new lake?
> ...


Yeah, he was a good tennis player...


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Gildog said:


> Yeah, he was a good tennis player...


 :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

:jammin: Woo Hoo. Now there is no need to BUY a place on the lake.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

unbelievable!!! People houses are in extreme peril....there are people on the dikes from everywhere. Not really anything to be joking around about!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Field Hunter said:


> unbelievable!!! People houses are in extreme peril....there are people on the dikes from everywhere. Not really anything to be joking around about!


no ****e, sherlock...if you think for one minute that I have forgotten what it was like living there in '97, or hauling sandbags in my boat all night in June 2002, or don't appreciate what GREAT people live in that area and come together to help each other out; if you think we are being *serious* then you have another thought coming.

a little humor helps relieve the stress...


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

oh, if that's the only thing it was! :-?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm with ya Monte!!!!! Weak humor at best!!!!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
With good comedy you need good timing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

all it was a little humor and there's always someone to take it in the wrong way and get mad over it. Thats one problem i've notice on this site. If you have some negative to say about someone elses post or topic then don't post.

Thanks.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

The funny thing is this thread was posted on the hot topics forum. 
Anyone that has been on this forum for five minutes should have known that somebody wasn't gonna like this thread very much haha


----------

